# Different sized images when switching between pc and tv?



## mason dixon (Sep 8, 2010)

I can set the tv image to the size I want but when I switch over to my htpc the image size is alot smaller. I would like them to be the same size so they both fit on one screen size. Anybody know how to fix this?

projector is an Epson 1080ub


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you using a VGA connection for your computer? I am not familiar with your Epson but a lot of systems treat the pc input different than a regular HDMI connection. Typically they will underscan the image to eliminate things like the windows start button or the X at the top corner of a window from going off the edge of the screen.
One way around this would be to connect the PC using DVI or HDMI to a HDMI connection on your projector but the image will have to be perfectly sized to your screen to make it work.


----------



## mason dixon (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm using a dvi to hdmi adapter on the graphics card and going hdmi-in on the projector.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Well so much for my theory lol 
If the resolution on the PC matches your projector it should not be any different than a blu ray player.
Maybe try switching the HDMI inputs with your player and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You didn't mention what "smaller means". Is the image smaller horizontally, vertically, or both?

Could have something to do with the fact that pixels from your computer and BD player have different aspect ratios (one is square and the other is rectangular). I would look to the PC video card for some kind of output specification adjustment (menu) which would format the output accordingly. It might also be due to a non-standard pixel count from your computer (not 1080x1920). The projector expects a 1080x1920 pixel count, but most computer video cards put out something else (unless they have 1080x1920 capability and you've specified it). The projector most likely resizes it to 1080x1920 but then the square computer pixels don't match the 16:9 aspect ratio. Again, it's probably a video card issue.


----------

